# Spalted Maple



## Ash (Mar 31, 2008)

I have about 10-12 pieces of spalted maple 16" dia X 16" long was cutting the first one up for bowls and pens and noticed LIVE worms in it. Question is how would one treat it to kill the worms besides cutting them in half with your turning tools. I was thinking (that's scary in of itself) of putting the wood in a plastic bag and using an insecticide smoke bomb but don't want to contaminate the wood. Any ideas would help.


----------



## sailing_away (Mar 31, 2008)

I have had good luck placing the wood in a trash bag and placing the entire thing in a deep chest freezer for a week or 2.  I have done this to kill various bugs / worms eating the wood.  Good luck.


----------

